# Moving to Abudhabi



## jannerjames (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi
I am starting a new job with AMMROC next month and my partner wishes to join me as soon as practical.
Reading up on the country it seems that it is illegal to live together if you are not married. Can anyone confirm this please and are there any ways around this problem??


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

jannerjames said:


> Hi
> I am starting a new job with AMMROC next month and my partner wishes to join me as soon as practical.
> Reading up on the country it seems that it is illegal to live together if you are not married. Can anyone confirm this please and are there any ways around this problem??


It is illegal. I'm in the process of getting married to deal with this issue. 

1) You can live together illegally BUT if anyone in your area complains, they'll investigate, and living together is registered as a sex crime in the UAE, thus it has a mandatory immediate deportation (after sentence is carried out). 

2) A lot of people still do it. It's a crime that people see but ignore, similar to jaywalking. However, most people who tell you this live in Dubai, which is quite westernized. Abu Dhabi really has a more culturally sound background and has not modernized as much. 

3) Getting married in Abu Dhabi is impossible unless you're *both* residents with resident visas. that means if you're going to get married, do it over there, then come over here. 


If you have any other questions, PM me.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

If your partner is not going to work then you need to get married as she needs a sponsor.


----------



## jannerjames (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks very much for the responses.
Was looking forward to a new life in the emirates. I guess that will be on hold for now then!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jannerjames said:


> Hi
> I am starting a new job with AMMROC next month and my partner wishes to join me as soon as practical.
> Reading up on the country it seems that it is illegal to live together if you are not married. Can anyone confirm this please and are there any ways around this problem??




Hello and welcome

Yes it is illegal to live together and as a forum we cannot tell you how to break the law.. it's not getting around the law it's breaking it.

good luck on what ever you choose to do

Maiden


----------

